

Concert Industry Struggles With ‘Bots’ That Siphon Off Tickets - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/business/media/bots-that-siphon-off-tickets-frustrate-concert-promoters.html?hpw

======
gwern
Welcome to the free market. This is what happens when you underprice tickets.
If you priced them appropriately, there would be no role for bots to play.

